# Snowpocalypse 2020



## JimDawson (Mar 14, 2020)

A mid-March snow ''storm''.  A little unusual for us this time of year.  

Has been pretty warm and will be into the 60's next week.  The Flowering Plum trees are even blooming.


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 14, 2020)

Getting the same thing here.  Another reason to stay home!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 14, 2020)

I can’t say that it’s snowing here but it is unseasonably cold. 1 degree C and blowing 45KmH when normally it’s 11-14 degrees and calm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projectnut (Mar 14, 2020)

Snow might be unusual in Oregon this time of year, but March is actually the snowiest month here in Wisconsin.  Fortunately it doesn't last more than a few days


----------



## darkzero (Mar 14, 2020)

We've got unusal weather here too. It's been a pretty dry winter here in SoCal. Then it started raining last Sun & has been raining ever since. They said it was supposed to rain for about a whole week straight but they say it will probably rain for one more week longer. I can't remember the last time it rained this many days in a row.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 14, 2020)

We were suppose to go up to the property for 4 days tomorrow . Got cancelled . My wife and son have to work from home now for the next few weeks . Last check though , there was still 4 ft of the white death on the ground .


----------



## savarin (Mar 14, 2020)

Whats snow?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 14, 2020)

savarin said:


> Whats snow?








This is my place in NY .


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 14, 2020)

Snow last night and strong wind (and windchill) for the last couple of days. I used to put a motorcycle on the road on March 1 every year.


----------



## rwm (Mar 14, 2020)

savarin said:


> Whats snow?


Water that is machinable.
R


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 15, 2020)

darkzero said:


> We've got unusal weather here too. It's been a pretty dry winter here in SoCal. Then it started raining last Sun & has been raining ever since. They said it was supposed to rain for about a whole week straight but they say it will probably rain for one more week longer. I can't remember the last time it rained this many days in a row.


You don't remember the " Miracle March" we had I think in the early '90's? It didn't hardly rain the whole winter then in March it rained almost everyday and we had a whole season's rain one month.


----------



## higgite (Mar 15, 2020)

My son said it was snowing at his house in PA yesterday. I complained back about the brutal 79 F and overcast at my house. He was, how shall I say it, less then impressed?

Tom


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 15, 2020)

This was the view out my front door yesterday morning.  Fortunately, it's pretty much gone today.  It's way to late for this stuff
as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2020)

You guys enjoy it!
The last two years in Northern California were some of the wettest on record.
This year we are in trouble.
Drought territory.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 15, 2020)

You make that stair rail no go?


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 15, 2020)

What?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 15, 2020)

It snowed rained all night here, I'll have to go out and shovel do nothing to the driveway this morning 

John


----------



## rgray (Mar 15, 2020)

JimDawson said:


> A mid-March snow ''storm''. A little unusual for us this time of year.
> 
> Has been pretty warm and will be into the 60's next week. The Flowering Plum trees are even blooming.



I've been hoping things don't start blooming or even growing here with the crazy nice weather we've had.
A couple of years back it was not even as warm as it was this feb and many trees just died when a frost hit. Any thing that was blooming lost it's fruit for the season. Killed a bunch of juniper bushes all over town. I lost one. Never thought much of anything could kill those things.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 15, 2020)

Hopefully, we have missed our annual March Madness snowstorm.  It is usually the last hurrah of winter.  

Twenty years ago last week, I was trying to negotiate five foot drifts and finally gave up.  Quite a statement as it was for a dinner date with my soon to be fiancee.  Usually, the snow comes around St. Pat's Day with six inch accumulations being typical.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 15, 2020)

Only thing stopping me from trying out the new buggy!








						Another buggy
					

REAR FRAME SECTION AND PIVOTS  Before starting to build the rear frame, some thought went in to the steering pivot and how it would affect the length of the drive shaft. I had to determine the exact apex of the CV joint when at angle and make sure the apex and steering pivot were both at the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

